# Let's talk about the fanny pack



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Let me first say that after riding my bike to work pretty consistently and running errands almost exclusively by bike in the past year or so, I've come to appreciate practicality and functionality over fashion when it comes to clothing and bodily accessories. For the non-committed bike riders, I may look like a geek with helmet, gloves, and shades (from my mtb gear) when I ride around the block running errands or going to the store. It's second nature, and I feel naked if I'm not wearing gloves or a helmet. Even on a short stint. I always wear cargo shorts and usually wear a wicking shirt. I wouldn't say I look like a...what is it that people call...a Fred? Whatever that may mean. Well anyway, not too long ago I found a black fanny pack in storage and thought this would be perfect for my smartphone, which I usually carry in one of the cargo pockets. But carrying it next to my thigh with a line from the earbuds going up to my ears and then pedalling makes it not the best place to put a smartphone. Initially I felt a bit self-conscious wearing a fanny pack, but it's so functional for carrying my smartphone. I've been using it off and on, but sometimes when I'm feeling a bit too self-conscious I won't wear it. There's just something about wearing a fanny pack that's sort of a fashion embarrassment. I feel like I should be wearing a jogging suit with it with a headband, that or wearing a geeky t-shirt.

Anyone rocking a fanny pack? So convenient and yet so dorky. I think I'm pretty geeked out on my bike already, but I can't explain why I'm not embracing the fanny pack.


----------



## Dann C (Nov 7, 2010)

I have an old Mountainsmith one that I use quite frequently. It's really nice to use on nights that I end up at the bars becasue I don't have to worry about dropping my phone or wallet out of my pockets, I can avoid a sweaty back and it's very comfortable to wear around your waist when riding and then I usually sling it over my neck like a messenger bag.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

There's three people I see using these a lot, two cyclists and one motorcyclist. One guy is using one of those hydration fanny packs, where it packs about 24 fl oz of water down and supports it on the waist. His bag is so heavily beaten up, I'm guessing it's a late 90's model. The another is a randonneur that I know who uses a regular fanny pack, to hold the same things you suggest, so he can more easily get off the bike, walk in somewhere and not have to worry about the precious goods... the third person I know who uses these is an Iron Butt rider. He does the same as the randonneur, but does it so he can spend less time stopped and more time riding when dealing with restaurants (it has the added benefit of keeping things dry because the front of him gets wet, but the fanny pack sits over his butt so it stays dry in the rainy conditions).

I tried the hydration one once, but it had one deficiency I could not get past: It presses against your bladder. Consequently you end up needing to pee twice as frequently. As a side note, Calvin's Dad from Calvin & Hobbes uses one frequently .


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Everyday. Cellphone, wallet, keys, zip-ties and a mashed up/melted power bar. Usually the only day I don't wear the fanny pack is when I upgrade to the camelback for cargo space...Yes, on the road even


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

Back in the 1990s, I had a mullet. I also wore acid-washed jeans. Further still, I rocked a fanny pack. I was a totally rad dude. :lol:

Fast-forward to the new century, I have been using Revelate Designs’ frame bags which work great without the need for an awesome parted-in-the-middle-and-feathered-back mullet. The “tangle” bags that fit in the frame triangle keep the weight relatively low in comparison to handlebar bags and seatbags. I like them. Do I miss my mullet? :idea: Nah, all is good, and my head feels lighter.


----------



## Ky Chucky (Jul 16, 2012)

OMG !!! I have been using a large Mountainsmith fanny bag for years. I do not understand how anyone uses these over one shoulder bags. I tried it once, didn't feel as functional and secure as a 'fanny' bag. How can you ride with something over the shoulders? If you have to stand to hammer up a hill its the only way. I guess the messenger dudes rock it for sure. But I actually ride trails home from work so ...it rocks - -! I have a smaller one for just lunch, the larger one for extra cloths, a backpack when I need to move the Mac home and back.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't do the fanny pack. On my commutes I wear a backpack. On the trail I wear a camelbak. Touring, for the phone/wallet/camera type stuff, I got a little behind-the-stem frame bag. You're wearing cargo shorts, dude... I'm pretty sure those were invented in the late 80's when mankind realized that the fanny pack was an embarrasment. Pull yourself together and use your pockets. :lol:


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Commuterboy: I think you mean cargo pants, now those were big in the 80s. But if cargo shorts were big back then, they have stood the test of time. They were always cool as far as I can remember (started wearing them in late 90s when in college) and have street (or mtn) cred among bikers today!  

To folks who have mentioned the modern fanny pack that you see at REI, the ones that are more like low-slung backpacks with water bottle holders and what not, those are not really embarrassing to wear because they're not true fanny packs like the one bedwards posted. That's what mine looks like. Total 90s fashion accessory that should be worn witn Reebok Pumps and those zebra or stars-and-stripes "wrestling" pants. What makes wearing a fanny pack a bit embarrassing is how it wraps around your waist and creates a tucked-in t-shirt look. Looks goofy.

That said, lately I've been rocking the fanny pack just out of convenience and to be "hardcore," after all, we commuters value practicality over fashion


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Sorry

I ride with my jacket, keys and wallet in the pockets wrapped around the bars....

If not I wear the jacket.

Course it is pretty cool year round here...

If no jacket I stuff the keys and wallet in the Lycra shorts

I rarely carry my phone but it goes in the pocket or the shorts as well...

Water in a frame bottle.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

djork said:


> Total 90s fashion accessory that should be worn witn Reebok Pumps and those zebra or stars-and-stripes "wrestling" pants.


Yes. Nailed it. Bare midriff partially see-through football jersey optional.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Ky Chucky said:


> OMG !!! I have been using a large Mountainsmith fanny bag for years. I do not understand how anyone uses these over one shoulder bags. I tried it once, didn't feel as functional and secure as a 'fanny' bag. How can you ride with something over the shoulders?


I have to admit I`ve never tried a half backpack, but "OMG!" is pretty much what comes to mind if it ever came to that!

I have a handlebar bag for my "purse". Everything that doesn`t fit in my pockets goes in there and it`s always around whether I`m at home, at work, or out for a ride. All the stupid goodies that I`ve forgotten how to live without are always available. Shameful.

I do have a small fanny pack too. I don`t often have a need to use it any more, but might have to go back to it one day when I run out of two-pocket shirts so I won`t have to double park my sun glasses with my cigarettes every time I walk into a store.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

*Gosh Darn I'm Not Hip At All*

CamelBak Delaney Fit.
I use an older version of this when I run shorter stuff for water and key carry. Works great though I will admit I feel like a huge dork. I really wish that fanny packs were cooler. . . . . so useful . . .

also thinking about getting a 'sling bag' like this - Maxpedition Remora

again not cool, but really useful for edc


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

6"x8" handlebar bag for me.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

^^6 different handlebars with different shapes, sizes, lights, computers, aero bars & such in the way. Wallet, cell and keys ride on the butt. I like that it comes inside so I can stock it too.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Well suspenders and pocket protectors are convenient too, but I don't see people running out and embracing their use :lol:


----------



## jojen (Jan 2, 2013)

much more comfortable just attaching phones to your bike. I put my samsung in an ibera handlebar case and map my route. anything else goes into my frame bag.


----------



## jenkibike (Jan 9, 2013)

*handlebar case for the galaxy s III*



jojen said:


> much more comfortable just attaching phones to your bike. I put my samsung in an ibera handlebar case and map my route. anything else goes into my frame bag.


which samsung model do you have? am having a hard time finding a case that will fit my galaxy s III.


----------



## jojen (Jan 2, 2013)

the galaxy! I use this one BikePakmart - Bicycle Smartphone Case, Bicycle iPhone Case, Bicycle Smartphone Holder, Bike Smartphone Holder. one of my buddies uses it with his htc one.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

My fanny pack is now called a utility belt!


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

*Fanny Packin' All The Time*



djork said:


> Anyone rocking a fanny pack? So convenient and yet so dorky. I think I'm pretty geeked out on my bike already, but I can't explain why I'm not embracing the fanny pack.


I always wear my fanny pack. I love them so much I was considering becoming a member of the fanny pak dance crew!









Seriously though, it does kinda suck that the most useful piece of wearable storage has become a pariah.


----------

